# Guitar Pro - export to wave question



## OrsusMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

I have been using Guitar Pro forever now and everytime I want to show someone my writings but without actually giving them the tab, I would export it to a wave file. It used to work no problem. I would go to export > wave > click where I want to save > play. Then it would play through the song and be finished recording afterwards. It would just use the normal onboard soundcard or something, I never really paid any attention. It just worked and sounded great.

I installed a webcam and some new speakers awhile ago and now when I try to export the file to a wave file, it also tries to use the webcam microphone instead, resulting in recording everything in the room and it's always uneven and awful. I have unplugged the webcam and tried different options from the dropdown menu for the recording driver, and it still only uses the webcam mic or in the case of it being unplugged, it doesn't record anything at all. It just saves a wave file with no sound. I always have the stereo mix line checked, so no worries there.

Does anyone know how to get this working again? I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but it doesn't work. These are the recording driver options that I have to choose from:

1. Primary Sound Capture Driver
2. Realtek AC97 Audio
3. USB Audio CODEC

Do I have to change settings in the actual control panel > sound and audio devices? I would really appreciate any help or if any of you can tell me if I need to download different recording drivers or what. Whatever it takes to get this working again. 

Thanks!


----------



## Anomality (Mar 19, 2010)

Wish I could help, but that NEVER worked for me. Why don't you just export it as MIDI?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 19, 2010)

It used to work great for me. All the time. And it wasn't like I was recording with with a microphone either. It was just recording it with the sound card or something.

The reason I don't do it midi is because I am wanting to upload some of my work (tabs) so people can listen to it and so I can audition people. I have a thread in the classified section that I'm wanting to throw up some files. Most sites don't let you upload midi just to listen to, so wave would be best. Plus, I'd rather not just upload the midi for download as you can import midi into guitar pro. I'm very protective of my work and don't just want to throw the tabs up for download.

The only way the midi would work is if I imported the midi into a recording program and threw new sounds over them, but I don't have anything that would make it sound nice, or the basic midi tones to throw over the file in a recording program. So figuring out how to get this Wave thing back working properly seems like my best bet, especially since it worked so well before.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd be interested to know the answer to this if there is one.


----------



## k508 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm assuming you're using some version of Windows?

-Right click on your little 'speaker' icon called Volume in your system tray.
-Click on 'Open Volume Control'
-Then click on Properties
-Click on the recording bubble then check all the boxes, then press Ok.
-Make sure Stereo Mix is checked as your recording device and not your webcam/mic.
-Close all that and it should work.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 22, 2010)

That part isn't the problem though. I've already had the stereo mix selected and everything is already like that. I need to know which recording device to use and how to setup that particular piece again. I have the 3 listed that it allows me to use.

The thing I don't understand is even though I have tried all 3, none of them do what it used to. 

Can anyone that uses this option and it works properly chime in and tell me what recording device they are using and if it is something I can get? I really need to get this working again, and reinstalling it doesn't help.


----------



## k508 (Mar 22, 2010)

Well in your program it should be set to some Sound Capture Driver. Not too sure, I don't really use the program itself - but that should work.


----------



## Anomality (Mar 23, 2010)

You can upload MIDI to MySpace (well, you could last I tried, a few years ago) and people won't be able to download it unless they REALLY want to.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 23, 2010)

They definitely don't let you anymore. It has to be an mp3.


----------



## Leec (Mar 23, 2010)

You need to make sure Windows is using your soundcard and not the webcam before starting up the program. You'll find this in Start > Control Panel > Sound > Recording tab (Device tab, I believe, in XP). 

Then you need to make sure this program is doing the same. Never seen it, but there must be an options/set-up/preferences menu.


----------

